# Wah Medical College or Sindh Medical College?



## gkhanum (Nov 4, 2007)

AOA... 

I was just wondering that if someone got into Wah Medical College in Wah Cantt (which is private) and Sindh Medical College in Karachi (government), which would be the better option for a foreigner in regards to the teaching level, international reputation, atmosphere (accommodation, environment, safety) etc... 

Thanks in advance for whoever will respond to this!


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

Inshallah i plan on going to *Wah *or *Shifa*. Currently lookin for the yellow brick road to one of these. lol

I hope the country turns to normal.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

sindh is better than wah......and shifa is better than wah


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

gkhanum said:


> AOA...
> 
> I was just wondering that if someone got into Wah Medical College in Wah Cantt (which is private) and Sindh Medical College in Karachi (government), which would be the better option for a foreigner in regards to the teaching level, international reputation, atmosphere (accommodation, environment, safety) etc...
> 
> Thanks in advance for whoever will respond to this!


I would go for Wah as its closer proximity to Islamabad, better weather. Wah supposedly has all the best teachers taken from around the area. Its affiliated with UHS which is the university for most medical colleges in Punjab as well. The son of the Vice Chancellor also goes to UHS. Its a new college though but I bet the atmosphere would be ok for a foreigner, less traffic, noise, pollution, safety etc. Wah is a quiet peaceful place!


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

wah's dorms are in a hotel 4 foreigners...I bet you all these new private colleges will make a big name.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Wah's dorms are in a hotel for foreigners?? A nice hotel? I wanna see pictures of this!!!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

say wut?!!!!!!!!!!!! the hostel is a hotel!?


----------



## gkhanum (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah I heard that too but my dad went to visit Wah and he said that actually they do have dorms like any other college (a building for girls and one for guys)... but they also have some special space available in hotels which are especially for any locals, foreigners and expatriates who are willing to pay a little more to be accomodated there. It's a POF Hotel (4 star) with all the modern facilities.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

wow i wanna live in a hotel


----------



## sana hassan (May 28, 2008)

wah is a good kolg
but they dont treat students as students of professional kolg

studies are v good there
every year one of the position in uhs is from wmc


----------

